# Weight



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe we should start to deal with mantids weightwise also. Has anyone here actually tried to weigh their mantids? :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2007)

yea, its always a 0........ well, for pounds at least :?


----------



## thebugwife (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah I bought a new scale one day and was weighing everything! Big Fat female Chinese Mantis = 4 grams...I was surprised, Chilean rose Tarantula = 6g, Iggs the cat = 12lbs fat kitty, thebugwife = :roll:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

i always thought grams was a measurement in mass...?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a cheap little scale from the 99 cents store. The only thing I ever used it for was weighing packages for shipping. It's definitely not precise enough to measure something like a mantis.



> i always thought grams was a measurement in mass...?


It is. Pounds is a measurement of force but it seems like people in USA use it for mass too.


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

northwest northcentral northeast southcetral southeast southwest texas everglades or delaware? :?


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

The weight system is very precise. Although many people use it offhandedly. I didn't measure them for grams. I measure them for weight.


----------



## thebugwife (Jul 19, 2007)

a gram is a measurement of weight there are 454 grams in a pound! I have a triple beam scale for weighing out chemicals for making glazes for pottery (my husband plays with bugs and I play in the mud) and you need to be very precise... the only problem with the triple beam is getting the buggers to stay still...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi bugwife, haven't heart from you lately, I was justa thinkin the bugs did away with you! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

A gram is a measurement for mass and a newton is a measurement for weight. This stuff should be covered in an introductory lab class, like chemistry or physics.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Luckily I did some of that


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

Weight can vary on different planet due to its own gravitiy. But mass remain the same. gram is a unit of mass. Weight in g or kg measured on earth has included the 9.81m/s2 earth gravitation/accerelation.

Anyway, i have never weight my mantis before, i have a sensative weight scale use for weighing my parcel too i am going to try it.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there really any point in keeping an eye on the weight of mantids? After all, they are going to eat as much food as will be available. Limiting the amount of food because of weight gain, would be kind of unnatural.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

> Is there really any point in keeping an eye on the weight of mantids? After all, they are going to eat as much food as will be available. Limiting the amount of food because of weight gain, would be kind of unnatural.


Well that's not what we're talking about. Just trying to maybe categorize mantids on more than just size.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Surely that would be totally inaccurate? Some mantids can grow much larger/wider than other in the same species. Also, it would totally depend on how much the mantis has been fed, or how old/what stage the mantis is at.

Although, I guess it is a possibility


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

> Surely that would be totally inaccurate? Some mantids can grow much larger/wider than other in the same species. Also, it would totally depend on how much the mantis has been fed, or how old/what stage the mantis is at.Although, I guess it is a possibility


Not totally. I have access to a very high powered 'weight machine' and it can measure stuff *really* accurately.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

I wasn't referring to inaccurate weighing (although that could be an issue), but the inaccuracies regarding if the mantis has been fed or not, or how much it has been fed.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, now I get you. That would present a problem.


----------

